
Show HN: Trident for GitLab – iOS App - mdw
http://somerobots.com
======
mdw
Matt here (creator of Trident), very happy to answer any questions you may
have about the App!

~~~
mdw
GitLab.com connections aren't working in this release, unfortunately I bundled
the App with a SSL certificate that was due to expire! :'(

There will be an update very soon to fix this.

Self Hosted GitLab connections should be fine.

~~~
ptlab
The page doesn't talk about the CI component. Is it available in the app?

~~~
mdw
Hey ptlab, it's something I'm very seriously thinking of adding to Trident,
GitLab has recently introduced a built-in CI with a nice REST API I can use.
It's not mentioned on the website yet because it's not a released feature.

